# Canon or Nikon?



## Candlesmon (May 4, 2011)

I have been researching DSLR's and I think I have finally narrowed it down to 4 cameras. For Canon-T3i and 60D and for Nikon-5100 and D90. I will be shooting mostly people and scenery(not sports). They all fall into my price range. Just like to hear pros/cons or recommendations from users. I will be looking to buy the kit with a 55mm-135mm lens. Looking to purchase within a week or so.


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2011)

There are no pros or cons.  At that level, they are all pretty much the same.  Things to look for would be high ISO performance - that is pretty much the only difference you will see.

I shoot Canon because that's what felt best to me - I like where the buttons are, and how you manipulate the controls.

Just get a few in your hands and go with the one that feels the most natural.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 4, 2011)

Nikon makes the best cameras and lenses EVER!

I own Canon.


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2011)

Nikon D90 or D7000. Better light metering, better flash metering, and better, more-advanced multiple flash control, plus more logical body control ergonomics. If there's one thing Canon has long been substandard at, it is consistent,accurate,dependable flash exposure metering...they just have had a bear of a time achieving the accuracy and consistency that Nikon has been able to. I've been shooting Nikon since 1982, and shooting a mixture of Canon and Nikon d-slr's since 2005. I currently have a couple Canon d-slr's and the 580 EX-II flash and $10,000 worth of Canon lenses, and a big collection of Nikon equipment. Canon has some strong points, it really does. But as far as body ergonomics, and flash and exposure metering, Nikon has the upper hand at the mid-level or upward, like the D90 level.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 4, 2011)

Pentax


----------



## orb9220 (May 4, 2011)

Yep without a doubt start with a D90 than the D5100 if nikon is your slant.
And yep as Derrel has pointed out the Nikon CLS flash system is superior to Canons.

For the Canon choices looks like 60D over the T31

But when I started it was choosing between the Canon and Nikon.
Came down to going to a store and trying them out. For me the Nikon felt better in the hand. 
Button layout & menus seemed more logical and right for me. Others may experience the exact opposite.

But in your shoes it would be the Nikon D90 or Canon 60D as the only two logical choices.
.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 4, 2011)

D90 in my opinion.  Ever since the D7000 came out a made the used prices of the D90 what they are now it has become the best bang for the buck body out there.  Couple that with a Tamron 17-50 and a Nikon 80-200 and you have a very capable set up for not a lot of money.


----------



## KenC (May 4, 2011)

Oh, Candlesmon, you had to go and start the whole "Canon or Nikon?" thing again?


----------



## jritz (May 4, 2011)

If I were you i'd go Sony, all the pro's are doing it!


----------



## table1349 (May 4, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=168866


----------



## AUG19 (May 4, 2011)

Remember the "Sony Pro"?   Now that WAS a good bit of kit, back in the day


jritz said:


> If I were you i'd go Sony, all the pro's are doing it!


----------



## manaheim (May 4, 2011)

*AMIGA RULZZZZ!!!!*

I don't think anyone ever really gets that  joke, but boy oh boy it makes me giggle every time I get to use it.


----------



## AUG19 (May 4, 2011)

That it is, to an extent ungettable yet carries within it a certain, cultural resonance...makes it drôle as ****!



manaheim said:


> *AMIGA RULZZZZ!!!!*
> 
> I don't think anyone ever really gets that  joke, but boy oh boy it makes me giggle every time I get to use it.


----------



## SunnyHours (May 4, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> That it is, to an extent ungettable yet carries within it a certain, cultural resonance...makes it drôle as ****!


 Since when do english people use "drôle"? That's a new one...I didn't even know it was a "well known french word" LOL


----------



## Candlesmon (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, I know that there is a long friendly fued between Canon and Nikon. I stopped by Best Buy again today. Did the handle test w/ the T3i, 60D and the D90. I did like the feel of the 60D and D90. They all felt good. Unfortunaltely the batteries in the 60D and D90 were dead. Good job Best Buy. I like the swivel screen on the Canons. The features are pretty much equal at this price level. I believe I also read the D90 is no longer being made and is just selling the remaining inventory. I still have not had a chance to see the 5100. I believe it competes with the T3i. I am one step closer to putting this project to bed. Thanks for all the good info. Oh, I did see how Sony got Camera of the Year for 2010. They bought Konica Minolta. My first 35mm was a Minolta.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 5, 2011)

Whatever you buy, don't get it from best buy.  D90 refurb direct from Nikon.


----------



## Candlesmon (May 5, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Whatever you buy, don't get it from best buy.  D90 refurb direct from Nikon.


 
Are there issues with Best Buy?


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 5, 2011)

Candlesmon said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you buy, don't get it from best buy. D90 refurb direct from Nikon.
> ...



Just cheaper and better service at other places.  My favorite place is Adorama and wouldn't hesitate to send anyone there.


----------



## Candlesmon (May 5, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Candlesmon said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...


 
I did check out their site since I see them in the photo mags. I know they have been around for a long time.


----------



## Josh66 (May 5, 2011)

Candlesmon said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you buy, don't get it from best buy.  D90 refurb direct from Nikon.
> ...


 Not if you do your homework and don't mind paying a couple bucks more to have it right now.

The minute you find yourself wanting to ask somebody some kind of technical question though, leave the store as fast as you can.  Go home and ask here or google it.  Those people don't know **** about the stuff they sell.


----------



## AUG19 (May 5, 2011)

We use a few French words which the French no longer use apparently. The circumflex is a bit harder to come up with on our keyboards though..we occasionally might use drole without the little hat. 



SunnyHours said:


> AUG19 said:
> 
> 
> > That it is, to an extent ungettable yet carries within it a certain, cultural resonance...makes it drôle as ****!
> ...


----------



## Lee_Maryland (May 6, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Candlesmon said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself, I went in for a test drive on the D5100 and only thing bestbuy associate can tell me is that "well, it just came out."...A'ight


----------



## Texas Parrothead (May 6, 2011)

Please tell me they haven't stopped making the D90! I was hoping to buy one in December for Christmas.

Has anyone else heard that the D90 has already been discontinued?


----------



## David Dvir (May 6, 2011)

I also agree that at this level, you're not looking at one being better then the other, just go with what feels best!


----------



## Candlesmon (May 6, 2011)

Texas Parrothead said:


> Please tell me they haven't stopped making the D90! I was hoping to buy one in December for Christmas.
> 
> Has anyone else heard that the D90 has already been discontinued?


 
I read that somewhere on the web.Have not been able to confirm it though. It still shows up in the Nikon Digital Product Guide for spring 2011 so it's probably still being produced.


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2011)

It's too bad we don't have some sort of readily-avilable network of information where we could find the answers to such mysteries.

Digital SLR Cameras | Nikon Digital Cameras | D-SLR Camera


----------



## Texas Parrothead (May 6, 2011)

Candlesmon said:


> Texas Parrothead said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me they haven't stopped making the D90! I was hoping to buy one in December for Christmas.
> ...


 
Thanks! I just can't swing the D7000 yet in the family budget.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 6, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> D90 in my opinion.  Ever since the D7000 came out a made the used prices of the D90 what they are now it has become the best bang for the buck body out there.  Couple that with a Tamron 17-50 and a Nikon 80-200 and you have a very capable set up for not a lot of money.


 
Truer words are rarely spoken


----------



## Mike_E (May 6, 2011)

Canon makes the better























printer.


----------



## Candlesmon (May 10, 2011)

I ordered the Canon 60D today with the 28-135mm and 55-250mm from B&H. It should arrive by the end of the week.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 10, 2011)

Congrats and have fun with it.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (May 11, 2011)

Candlesmon said:


> I ordered the Canon 60D today with the 28-135mm and 55-250mm from B&H. It should arrive by the end of the week.



Congrats!!

And have fun waiting till the end of the week!!


----------



## Candlesmon (May 11, 2011)

Got the camera today. Free shipping and next day service. What a deal. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2011)

It was next day, because their warehouse is right next door to where you are. :lmao:


----------



## yepp (May 15, 2011)

As for specifics I don't really know the real differences. But the best idea I would think is to get your hands on them see which you like best. As well as take a look at the pictures each takes to see what kind of pics they take. For instance I noticed Canons take really vibrant pictures, and Nikon seems to be a more natural coloring. Some people like the rich color of the Canon's, but me personally it is a key factor as to why I bought the Nikon. GL with your purchase, either way you should definitely go D90 or other brand equivelant. As long as you do the research and find what you really want out of the camera, you won't be disappointed.


Edit: didn't read the last page, saw you got the canon. Hope you enjoy it


----------

